# Do You Feel That No Type Fits You?



## Handsome Dyke (Oct 4, 2012)

Has anyone really studied the Enneagram types without finding one that seems to fit better than the others? Why do you think it's difficult to type yourself?


----------



## atamagasuita (May 15, 2016)

Yes. Because i have 50/50. And also, my left and right brain is balanced


----------



## Handsome Dyke (Oct 4, 2012)

atamagasuita said:


> Yes. Because i have 50/50.


50/50 of what?


----------



## mushr00m (May 23, 2011)

It's not that, it's that others have very narrow interpretations of each type to the point where they view each type as a cartoon version.


----------



## Paradigm (Feb 16, 2010)

mushr00m said:


> It's not that, it's that others have very narrow interpretations of each type to the point where they *view each type as a cartoon version.*


That's a big one. Type descriptions, and thus type discussions, are incredibly cartoony and over-the-top, and requires reading between lines that shouldn't even be hidden. I know I'm rarely around but last time I tried to find a decent "non-party" 7 description made me want to punch something because there _freaking are none readily available._

I'd say a reason just as big (possibly bigger) stems from unawareness of your Self. Maybe one is not done maturing, or maybe one not introspecting enough, or one is not being brutally honest with themselves. It's not exactly the fault of the person, it's how a lot of people are raised, especially in American culture. (Though there could be a debate - not one I want to get into, honestly - that more communal cultures may have even more difficulty separating their Self from their Family or Tribe.) It's a common coping tactic, too, but that's a bit more in-depth than I care to get into right now.


----------



## Coburn (Sep 3, 2010)

I feel like no type really fits me. Eight is maybe the closest since it deals with control and independence.

Although I think part of my conclusion stems from seeing the enneagram system as too reductive, I've also come to realize I am just not special enough to really fit into a personality system that thrives on making people feel unique.


----------



## Handsome Dyke (Oct 4, 2012)

mushr00m said:


> It's not that, it's that others have very narrow interpretations of each type to the point where they view each type as a cartoon version.


Are you speaking for yourself? Do you find that no Enneagram type seems to fit you?


----------



## mushr00m (May 23, 2011)

bentHnau said:


> Are you speaking for yourself? Do you find that no Enneagram type seems to fit you?


No, my type is a good fit. But i've been told I'm not the type I am a number of times due to others misunderstood interpretation of it.


----------



## kirsten.j (Jul 12, 2016)

I think it's either because 

1) you don't know yourself very well

2) you don't recognize yourself in the language being used in the Enneagram. The Enneagram uses general language... Sometimes it doesn't match up with how you experience yourself on the inside, but nevertheless the pattern is the same. 

3) you're taking it too literally and understanding the types through stereotypes rather than getting the true message of what it's saying


----------



## Eren Jaegerbomb (Nov 13, 2015)

I feel like I'm a mix of types.
And like someone said above, my right/left brain is 50/50 usage as well.
I'm an INFP that mean's I'm more creative and can't be logcial right!? :dry:
Tch, I'm actually quite _not_ creative at times.

And I just feel like mentioning when I'm bored at someone else's house, I walk around aimlessly or just sit and stare into nothing. Because... there's usually not much to do.


----------



## psyche (Jan 5, 2011)

I might also add... Subtypes. Those can affect type a lot, I think. I know I've mentioned it here before but I'm sx/sp and my dad and sister are both so/sp, and at a glance you'd think they were both 9's. I did for a long time. But he is a 9 and she is a 6. I never would have thought I was a 9, ever, until I _really_ looked at the whole picture. Put a sx/sp 6 and a so/sp 6 together and christ, you would never think they were the same core type.

Wings can affect things, too, I think... In my experience 7w8 sp/sx's tend to come across so introverted you would never think they were the "party" type, as another poster above me alluded to somewhat. 7w8's in general often come across the opposite of hyper and childlike and impulsive; I mean while they can be those things overall they often come across pretty rock solid and reserved.

I think maybe you just have to look at the whole picture, not just the...appearance? I don't know the word. For example someone could be very introverted and struggle with depressed feelings and have an artistic bent, and of course there's a good chance they'll self type as 4. But listen to what they really say, watch what they really do: do they go from project to project or relationship to relationship impulsively? Do they have a tendency to drink or binge eat without even thinking about it? Do they seem restless somehow when they speak to you, or move about? A 7 is a 7, even if it's through a dark 4-like veil.

Or as another example... If someone feels trampled over in relationships and is too instinctively accommodating and very willing to avoid rocking the boat, there's a good chance they'll type as a 9. But look closer: overall do they _know_ they take on too much? Can they talk at length, possibly in a fast paced manner, about the trials of their human interactions over the course of some period of time? Do they have a general air of anxiety, or a watchful quality? A 6 is a 6, even if it's through an accommodating 9-like veil. 

I think maybe it just takes some time, it takes close examination, but ultimately it's just practice-makes-perfect-ish like with anything else, really.


----------



## compulsiverambler (Jan 7, 2010)

That's pretty common for Nines.


----------

